# Sarah Bolger, Crystal Reed, Caitríona Balfe - Crush (2013) 1080p BluRay REMUX



## zorg (30 Mai 2021)

Sarah Bolger, Crystal Reed, Caitríona Balfe - Crush (2013) 1080p BluRay REMUX



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Format : MPEG-4 at 14.1 Mb/s
Length : 892 MiB for 8 min 49 s 238 ms

Video #0 : AVC at 14.0 Mb/s
Aspect : 1920 x 1080 (1.778) at 23.976 fps

Audio #0 : AAC at 161 kb/s
Infos : 2 channels, 48.0 kHz

https://k2s.cc/file/4c55670652ce4/25102Cru.rar
or
https://rapidgator.net/file/2bd7426aa72f704e65ac9341aff6c17f/25102Cru.rar.html
or
https://filefox.cc/gliaehu023nu

(pass: hef)​


----------



## Punisher (30 Mai 2021)

nicht schlecht


----------



## suade (30 Mai 2021)

:thx::WOW::WOW:


----------

